# steam yacht Conqueror



## brigee (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm trying to find some information on the yacht Conqueror which was owned by Sir Hugo Cunliffe-Owen and requistioned by the Admiralty in WW2. There was a yacht Conqueror which was sunk in WW1. I believe (I don't know for certain) that the yacht Conqueror I am looking for had also been owned by Gordon Selfridge who founded the Selfridge stores. Any information will be appreciated.

Regards
Brigee


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

HMS Conqueror was a steam yacht built by Thornycrofts 1911, 900tons T.M.. Original name "Marynthia", later "Emerald". Requisitioned 1939 as a A/S Yacht. 1941 became Auxiliary A.A. vessel. Returned to owners 1945.


----------



## brigee (Jan 5, 2011)

*Steam Yacht Conqueror*

Thanks very much Eddyw for the information. It was the yacht owned by Gordon Selfridge (Selfridge Stores). I managed to get more info. from Southampton Library. 

Best Regards


----------



## napieradam (Apr 18, 2013)

*HMS Conqueror*

My grandfather, Lt Cdr SR Brown, commanded HMS Conqueror in 1944-5. It had indeed been Mr Selfridge's yacht, but had been fitted with a 4.5 inch gun, a number of Oerlikon cannon, depth charges, radar, ASDIC, etc. and was used primarily as an anti-aircraft escort vessel in the Atlantic and the Channel. If it was (as I've read) "returned to the owner" at the end of the war it did him little good, as he died in relative poverty in a flat in Putney in 1947, having squandered his millions on chorus girls in the 1930's. Well, you can't take it with you, can you?


----------



## poseidon9 (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know where did the owners keep those larger yachts prior to the World War II? Were those vessels docked in commercial harbours in the UK, in Cowes perhaps? or in a port in French Riviera?


----------



## heather rendall (Mar 10, 2014)

*S Y Conqueror*

You may be interested to know that a member of our local history group has in her possession 4 letters from Robin lloyd ( her 2nd cousin) who captained S Y Conqueror for Gordon Selfridge. Written in 1926-7 he says among other things that he has had a hard time getting the yacht put to rights as it had languished for 6 years on a sand bank !

Apparently he had had an office in the Selfridges' building in London in order to organise the commissioning of the yacht (1926)

best wishes

Heather Rendall


----------



## WDM (Sep 13, 2005)

*SY Conqueror*

One image I submitted sometime ago.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6679/title/steam-yacht-conqueror/cat/508


----------



## simonsundial (Dec 25, 2019)

HGS was my great grandfather, his eldest child Rosalie was my grandmother. HGS owned the Conqueror from 1927 to 1935. Captain Lloyd was the captain most spoken of, hwoever there was also a Captain Merefield. I have the 16mm home videos, and I lent them to Lindy Woodhead for her book, along with many pictures of the inside of the yacht. My sister is in touch with Captain Lloyd's descendants.
Simon


----------



## Anne22 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have a random question about the inside of the Yacht- The Conqueror. Do you remember from the pictures if there was a stage?


----------



## Anne22 (Mar 6, 2021)

simonsundial said:


> HGS was my great grandfather, his eldest child Rosalie was my grandmother. HGS owned the Conqueror from 1927 to 1935. Captain Lloyd was the captain most spoken of, hwoever there was also a Captain Merefield. I have the 16mm home videos, and I lent them to Lindy Woodhead for her book, along with many pictures of the inside of the yacht. My sister is in touch with Captain Lloyd's descendants.
> Simon


#9 • a moment ago

I have a random question about the inside of the Yacht- The Conqueror. Do you remember from the pictures if there was a stage?


----------



## Simon W-S (Mar 26, 2021)

Anne22 said:


> I have a random question about the inside of the Yacht- The Conqueror. Do you remember from the pictures if there was a stage?


I have many pictures of the inside of the S.Y. Conqueror as well as the home movies with HGS. I did not see a stage in any of my pictures. HGS was my great grandfather.
Simon WS


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Simon W-S said:


> I have many pictures of the inside of the S.Y. Conqueror as well as the home movies with HGS. I did not see a stage in any of my pictures. HGS was my great grandfather.
> Simon WS


Please check out the posts on Conqueror at my FB group about old yachts here: Log into Facebook


----------

